# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell Me About The One Thing You Would Change

## brokedownheart

What is the biggest thing you would change about yourself or your life, if given the opprotunity?

----------


## Caenis

Including the impossible?  If I could have done anything, I would have made myself not have scoliosis.  Without scoliosis, I never would have had surgery.

----------


## brokedownheart

Yes, including the impossible. I like your answer. Scoliosis blows, I have it myself and have been told I'll need surgery within the next few years.

----------


## Seroquel

I would have done things differently. Too late for that.

----------


## brokedownheart

Done what things differently? I want to know everyone's secrets.

----------


## ZeraCook

I would have been born some generations earlier.

----------


## Caenis

> Yes, including the impossible. I like your answer. Scoliosis blows, I have it myself and have been told I'll need surgery within the next few years.



If it's possible, avoid it.  I honestly didn't mind my scoliosis, I hardly noticed it.  I only got the surgery because I was told I'd have a horrible painful future without the surgery.  Well, I've had chronic pain since the surgery, so a lot of good that did.  If you haven't already done physical therapy and/or yoga, try them.  They can actually help.  If you already have chronic pain, I guess surgery isn't a bad option.  I would never, _never_, recommend it for anyone who doesn't have pain.

Then again, from what I've read online, I have had a slightly worse experience than others.  A lot of people want to get the surgery primarily to look more 'normal.'  In my case, fixing my uneven shoulders and hips that I hardly noticed wasn't a benefit.  There was nothing for me to be happy about.

But really, look into yoga/PT.  They can only help!

----------


## slayer

become female

----------


## Carrot

To prevent OCD from developing in my youth, or ever developing in the future. Let's hope I don't get another anxiety disorder because OCD wasn't there.

----------


## darknightedlady

> What is the biggest thing you would change about yourself or your life, if given the opprotunity?



Fantasy: I would want to change my ability to manipulate my immediate surroundings to satisfy my needs  :tongue2: ...rainbows and butterflies, rainbows and butterflies...

Reality: I would want to change my outward appearance to fit the needs of those viewing me, but not change who I am.

----------


## darknightedlady

> I would have done things differently. Too late for that.



 "in grey"
You are such an artist...it breaths life into your blood.  Beautiful.

----------


## Ilumirath

Too much, but foremost.

I would try and prevent me from collapsing within myself. But than I'm like 'Yesterday is gone, today will be the new yesterday and tomorrow is for tomorrow' nuff sed.

----------


## Shaelyn

I want blond leg and body hair instead of the dark course hair I was cursed with. lol Other than that, so far, I live without regret or the desire to change things that I can not. Our decisions and mistakes make us who we are. It our choice how we allow them to alter us today and ultimately in this we find their significance.

----------


## Original Poster

My lack of super powers is extremely disappointing

----------


## ThePreserver

I've thought about this before... I can't think of anything that I would change that wouldn't completely alter the course of my life.  I'm glad that I've met the people I've met and done the things that I've done.  If I changed anything about my life, I would have missed out on something, sometime.

If I changed anything about myself, I would be someone different than who I am right now.

But I WOULD like to be a Jedi... I've always wanted to be a Jedi.

----------


## jetta86s

I would change our financial status and of course this emptiness feeling.

----------


## ZeraCook

I decided to come back and change my answer to nothing at all.

----------


## michaelwyatt91

This is a tough one because our life shapes who we are... and all that jazz.
...
It's likely if given the oppurtunity I would make myself really attractive girl that was in perfect health.
(instead of being a sickly unattractive male)

----------


## moSh

I know this is cheesy but I wouldn't change anything about myself from a realistic point of view (i.e. appearance, personality, background, etc.) and I try not to regret any of the choices I've made. I guess I'd sort of see it as cheating or something.

I would, however, _love_ some superpowers.

----------


## Kevs

I would go back to that time when my granny is still alive and I would say sorry and give her a hug.





> Me and my granny had a huge fight(family matters) and she died without even me talking to her not even a single word

----------


## Alric

Turn myself into an immortal super intelligent robot. My biggest goal in life is to live forever, and so I plan on doing this anyway. The technology is still years away but if I survive long enough I am so going to be an immortal robot.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I'd do pretty much everything differently, I'd be more assertive, think more before I do things, try and hide my thoughts a little more but express my emotions a little too. But most of all I'd change my mind. I just wish I were normal.

----------


## lbkali2710

not live in the country I live in, i guess moving countries is  not that hard but I'm in a stage in my life where its kind of difficult to change my life that drastically. so sometimes I just wish i was born in another country. hint hint: my country is a war stricken country that is regularly featured on the news

----------


## TiredPhil

As a child, I was nice to most people. No reason to hate or fear them.
Then experience taught me that peoples appearances do not show what is truly inside.

Change to myself would not matter.
I would change every person on the planet to look exactly like their persona.
If a person were kind, their face would show this in their beauty.

Some of the crulest people I have ever met, look like models.
But with this change, they would look exactly like they should.

----------


## JoannaB

I would want to have the power to fly in real life. If I could change only one thing and it could be anything at all that's what I would want, but I would also want to change everyone else so they too could fly in real life if they want to because I would not want to be that different from others, plus knowing how many people would want to fly, I wouldn't think it were fair if I could but others could not.

----------


## Hercuflea

1) Worked out and lost my extra weight earlier in middle school or elementary school, so I wouldn't have been a loser throughout high school and half of college.
2) Not listened and obeyed my overprotective parents.
3) Had more friends in high school, which could have gotten me some needed experience in the romantic world.
4) Learned about social skills and tact through experience and not books.
5) Figured out that I wanted to be an engineer a lot earlier, which would have saved me a lot of stress and 3 years of extra college work.

----------


## Original Poster

My spinal column is a little twisted. I would fix that. And I will.

----------


## Athylus

Well this is an easy question. I'm suffering from alopecia universalis, so if it's possible I'd like to get my hair back! This doesn't mean I don't accept my current self or have any issues with, it's just that the rest of my life is already good!  ::content::

----------


## SilentEternity

In order:

1) Better work ethic
2) Better fitness/health
3) More attractive

However, as I am capable of changing these things via a variety of methods (ex. working out, cosmetics, etc.), I'll list impossibilities, too.

1) Ability to relive my life and fix any mistakes I made
2) Ability to travel/exist in a fictional universe, travelling at will
3) Ability to heal any wound of my own, or anyone else

----------


## Wool

Change? Well I'd like to change the way I speak and write. Im horrible with words. Also thinking in situations where Im not alone. Makes me stumble over my own thoughts.

Example: yesterday I was gonna fill a glass with slushie I bought, and suddenly I didint understand how the machine worked even if it said ''pull''. The ''friends'' of mine laughed down at me like I was pathetic. It is quite annoying getting stuck like that.

----------


## Karloky

I would change the world so there is just peace and love.... not wars or bullying

----------


## TimeDragon97

I have four things, but they're all connected, so I guess they count as one thing.

I would make myself less shy, less antisocial, less lazy, and less of a procrastinator. The former two because I probably have no chance with the girl I've ever had true feelings for (she's one of the few people I actually give a shit about), and the latter two because my future opportunities in life may suffer for it.

----------


## goldenphoniex

i wish i didnt have DMD (duchenne musclar dystrophy)

----------


## DreamCrusader

Realistically: Travel and learn more about people.  I like learning about other peoples cultures,  folklore, food.  I would like to do more of it.   And make myself less of a procrastinator. 

Fantasy:  I would like to have  psychic powers to travel into dream realms , not only mine, but others. Possibly helping people with there rooted issues, or aid/defend people out of nightmares, and make them realize their dreams and conquer there fears and doubts.  Like a Astral Guide or... Dream Crusader.  :wink2:

----------


## goldenphoniex

delete evil from "reality"

----------


## JadeGreen

Now the list of things that I regret doing and would change, things I would change to improve my health or physical appearance, more money, fix issues in my family, etc. But to be honest the first thing that comes to mind is that I would simply change to have nightly lucid dreams.  ::meditate::

----------


## Cubellius

For something more realistic, I'd like to have been born without laziness. It's the thing holding me back the most in pretty much anything I do.

----------


## RaveCrazedDave

Probably nothing. I'm just so happy, that I value every little detail on my person and wouldn't dare change a thing. It's a pretty good feeling.

If superpowers are an option like JoannaB stated though: mind control. Hands down mind control.

----------


## Karlitaki

The weather without rains!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snoop

Wish I didn't get so bored and constantly think about turning to drugs to ease that boredom. I am already changing this about myself, but it's a task much easier said than done. d:

----------


## Conscience

Nothing, this is as good as it gets
I don't think I would be happier if I had more money, or better looks
partly because I'm pretty well-off anyway, but I don't value such things

I don't want more friends either, I value those I already have


being healthier would be a possible answer, but that would be dishonest, because if I REALLY wanted to be healthier, I could easily stop sitting all day and go hiking for 2 hours a day, thus being healthy seems to be of little importance for me.

It's really weird that people can come up with realistic dreams but they don't wanna realize their dreams. 
If you want to have more money, work harder
If you want to be more healthy (physically), eat healthy and be less sedentary
etc.

----------

